# Kribs - Finally



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

My kribensis pair decided to finally breed. I hadn't put much effort into breeding them (like it's needed). Yesterday morning, I noticed the female was a bit stressed looking and all of the other fish in my community tank were crowded on the other side of the tank.

I counted 7 yesterday and 20 today. They're even venturing out of the cave a bit; by a couple centimeters . I'm guessing they're only a few days old by their size, but they are already coming out of the tank.

A few pics!

The happy couple and their insane brood:









Mother and fry:









Just some of the fry:









The pictures aren't very good; they're so small and keep moving, but enjoy!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Awws, they are so cute Leah! I'm jealous. They are so Tiny.  Hehe, congrats!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Awww, Leah's a mommy! Sorta...

Congrats :razz:
You should show pics throughout their development.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Vinny and Katie!  lol

I'm going to try and take pics throughout their development. From what I can see, they seem to be fine. I just hope they make it . I'll probably end up keeping at least a pair of them, and rehoming the rest. I'll be getting some brine shrimp eggs and possibly liquid fry food later today, and I'm breeding infusoria now. Heh, it's exciting


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

pretty sweet. keep us updated =P


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

omg..that's awesome Leah!! Congrats!!! finally...lol


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Congrats! My pair are going on their THIRD spawn in as many months. I have 13 survivors from the first batch and 5 from the second. I move them out of the big tank when mom and dad stop taking care of them and put them in a 10 gal grow out tank. I just hope they grow up fast or I'll run out of room for them to grow out! LOL Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on the babies Leah!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Yeah, I love my tank too, lol. So, here's an update on the little guys.

They're doing great! They're all looking around the outside of the cave with the mother fish in a little troop. (SO cute!) I was able to get brine shrimp eggs, and will culture them overnight for feeding later. I'll probably try feeding them some infusoria tonight, if not tomorrow.

I'll try to take pics tonight, if I can. Definitely tomorrow, unless something comes up.  I may up date every week with pics, etc, if all goes well.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

they will do just fine on finely crushed flakes, too, Leah


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, thanks! I wasn't sure how well they'd do on flakes alone, so I thought I'd vary it a bit. I read somewhere that they will grow faster on BBS. Anyone have thoughts on that?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, here we go; pics! *got a little picture happy*

For anyone interested, here's what the "cave" looks like. A bit small, but somehow they managed 









The lovely couple:









You can see the mother's tail fin is torn; keeping an eye on it:









Male in the front above fry:









Strutting his stuff and of course the fry:









Enjoy. I'll try and update again in about a week or less to show the growth


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Awww! SO CUTE!

Good luck with 'em.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Great pics. How many do you have? Fry do seem to grow faster if fed live food. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for that . There are at least 20 last I counted this evening. *Could* be more, I'm not sure. They were in a hard spot to count, but I did count the 20 again. They seem to be really healthy and active right now, so maybe all 20 will make it


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats. That's so sweet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

awww...their so cute...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Get ready! She should be doing it again in about 3-4 weeks. It seems to take forever for them to spawn the first time but once they do it's like they can't stop! My lfs owner gives me store credit for the fish I bring him and he gives me his retail price for them. Boy is he going to be surprised this spring when I come toteing $100 worth of baby kribs into his store for credit. LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and info 

I'm not certain whether or not I'll be taking any fry to my lfs. It's a good store; well kept and trustworthy, but I can't be sure who they'd sell the fish to. After all, they have to make money, not find good homes for my fish. So, once they're full grown, or large enough to rehome, I'll be trying to find good fish keepers. Granted, it'll probably make me less money and take a bit longer, but I'm willing to do it . 

Update this weekend, if I can keep myself from posting pics sooner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I couldn't help myself, so here are more pics 

Male and fry:









Thought it was a nice pic:









They're going off on their own somewhat:


















Just the fry 









They do look a *tad* bigger. lol Enjoy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Anyone have thoughts on that?


They will definitely do better with some live food. BBS is great, so are microworms are small daphnia. Among non live food, I like frozen bbs and AZOO artificial rotifers and artemia and Hikari first bites. The last three are all floating powders, which is less than ideal if the parents are keeping them in a cave. When they get a little bigger the frozen cubes of "encapsulated" daphnia from Hikari is good, the parents will eat it too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Very good. Thanks for the info . I've got them on infusorians that I cultured, live BBS, crushed flake, and crumbled OSI shrimp pellets. 

I keep counting between 16-18 now. I was certain that I counted 20 the first time, but maybe I was wrong. I guess it happens though. Still, these guys are looking great and progressed quite a lot


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Great Pictures. What size tank are they in? They like blend in with the rocks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks . They're in a 29 gallon tank with a few peaceful community fish. 

Once I get a chance to go collect more shale (the rocks you see), I'm going to redecorate the tank a bit. But that'll be a little later on, so not to disturb them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

At just over (estimating) three weeks, they finally look like fish .

The pics aren't as clear as previous ones, but you can see them. lol

Fry hovering around the filter intake









The male and some fry









You can't see the fry too well here, but the pair is looking good and the female's caudal fin grew back nicely









Who'd have thought they'd end up looking like fish









Size comparison









The pair and fry


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My dominant pair are on their third batch. My other pair I think lost all of theirs. They aren't as aggressive about tending the babies as the first pair but it's their first time so maybe they will tend the next batch better. She is already excavating her pot again. 

Leah, are you going to move the fry to a grow out tank before she has her next batch or just let them grow up in the 29 with the other fish? She will stop protecting them when she gets ready to do it again so if they aren't very big they may be in danger from some of the other fish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

I plan to leave them in there for a little longer. At least until the mother stops protecting them. They're too big for the other fish to eat already at this point, but I may move them to the 55g with the rosey barbs, royal pleco, and a school of rasboras.

I'm not moving them now because I'm afraid that it'll stress them at this point. But they'll probably be better off with more room to grow, since there are over a dozen of them


----------



## Shi Xuan_ (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi,

Great Pictures you have there! A pity I am not able to breed them because I only have a male Kribensis. Kribensis shipment to my country is pretty rare nowadays~~


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Very Ncie!!!!! What have you been feeding them? The papa look's stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Leah, tell the parents to get busy. I just moved 12 more fry to the grow out tank yesterday (bringing the total to 30!) and she's at it again. Hurry Hurry, try to catch up! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!

lol, Rita, they're taking their time . But that's ok, I don't want too many at once, and it's their first.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

Got any new pic's?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Not at the moment. It's been over a week, so I suppose new pics are in order .

I'll try to get some up before I leave town Friday.


----------

